# Humana Product Pics



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 10, 2013)

So I decided to pick up a few items I have been wanting for a bit and it was nice that we now have Humana to come through with them.

Vials are the shorties, all filled equally to the top. Beautiful amber vials with gold tops and very nice professional gold labels.  They are sealed nice and tight no spinning. The liquid tbol is a 50ml dropper vial comes with what loos like a 2ml dropper. Upon first opening you get a nice pleasant smell of cinnamon. The solution looks great no settling of powder on the bottom. I gave it a quick shake and drew out 2mls and downed it with some water. As far as a liquid goes it was easy to get down, not over powering the way some liquids can be. 

I will be pinning the Mast and Test later tonight and I will give my feedback then.

If the products are good as they look- it would seem like AnaSci has another great sponsor to work with.

Here are some pics (asked if was okay first)


----------



## Humana (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you kind sir.  Have a wonderful day anasci!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Apr 10, 2013)

mmmmm....they look yummy!!
esp. that Mast 200. im waitin for the 500mg per ml batch!! lol
seriously tho....mast e...or mast period...at 200mg ml is awsum!!!!

thanks brotha for posting!!!!


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for posting the feedback.  Looks great...


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 10, 2013)

Pinned 1ml of MastE and .5ml of TestE300 no pip at all... Feels great.


----------



## norbit09 (Apr 10, 2013)

Products look sweet thanks for the feedback.


----------



## stayinfit (Apr 10, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Pinned 1ml of MastE and .5ml of TestE300 no pip at all... Feels great.


Let us know how the site feels tomorrow.    shouldn't be too bad at all.


----------



## Humana (Apr 11, 2013)

Should be fine tomorrow.  No pip.


----------



## In33dserenity (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice looking gear  like the gold


----------



## IRONFIST (Apr 22, 2013)

Good looking products!


----------



## colochine (Apr 22, 2013)

Looks good enigma!


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 23, 2013)

really like the labels with the dark bottles.


----------



## barneyross (May 4, 2013)

Love those dark bottles.


----------



## Dominator Human (May 14, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Pinned 1ml of MastE and .5ml of TestE300 no pip at all... Feels great.



Curious to know how your results are so far?


----------



## Enigmatic707 (May 15, 2013)

Dominator Human said:


> Curious to know how your results are so far?



Results are great and exactly what one would expect from good products.


----------



## Dominator Human (May 15, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Results are great and exactly what one would expect from good products.



I'm glad to hear you are having great results.

Can you go into a bit more detail about your doses? WT and BF before and now? Strength? and sides if any?

Thanks.


----------



## Marshall (Dec 12, 2013)

Golden product right here.


----------



## massivesam (Dec 12, 2013)

:love1: GOLD


----------



## kinglewy (Dec 17, 2013)

Great results from Humana's products! Only guy I use now, havent tried the tren a yet cant wait till after new years to start a cut, looking forward to night sweats and insomnia lol


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 20, 2013)

Humana always gtg . Laid back nice guy.... T


----------

